# phil Heath Trains back 9 weeks out.



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

http://www.flexonline.com/news/heath-blasts-back#.TkJT8TbbWDc.twitter


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Good video man, theres also a video where kai green trains back i find his training so interesting so many sets and reps and deadlift at the end completing up to 14 reps per set


----------

